# BMW announces model upgrades for the summer of 2014



## vmpatterson (May 1, 2012)

Today the BMW Genius said the proactive drive system was not available for BMWs as was stated in would be above.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of the features and options above may only be available in the UK or other markets. For some reason they don't split them in the release, but since we do have readers outside the US I post the whole release.


----------



## vmpatterson (May 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------

